# Antonin Barak



## mefisto94 (3 Gennaio 2018)

Centrocampista ceco di 23 anni appena compiuti, è la rivelazione della prima metà del campionato 17-18. Ha già messo a segno 6 reti e con l'arrivo di Oddo il suo rendimento è cresciuto esponenzialmente.


----------



## sacchino (3 Gennaio 2018)

Allora prendiamo Oddo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Gennaio 2018)

Bravo, ma aspetterei ad esaltarlo. C'era già chi lo accostava a noi... Jankto è decisamente più pronto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Centrocampista ceco di 23 anni appena compiuti, è la rivelazione della prima metà del campionato 17-18. Ha già messo a segno 6 reti e con l'arrivo di Oddo il suo rendimento è cresciuto esponenzialmente.



A San Siro mi aveva parecchio colpito, grande controllo palla


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Gennaio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bravo, ma aspetterei ad esaltarlo. C'era già chi lo accostava a noi... Jankto è decisamente più pronto.



Jankto è decisamente meno incisivo.



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A San Siro mi aveva parecchio colpito, grande controllo palla



Purtroppo se continua così finisce la stagione a 13-14 gol e potrebbe già non essere più una cosa per le italiane, tipo Milinkovic.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Gennaio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Centrocampista ceco di 23 anni appena compiuti, è la rivelazione della prima metà del campionato 17-18. Ha già messo a segno 6 reti e con l'arrivo di Oddo il suo rendimento è cresciuto esponenzialmente.



Niente da dire, impatta eccellente con la Serie A. Non è da tutti, poi ovviamente resta da vedere se A) si saprà ripetere (per dire, El Shaarawye a 20 anni fece una stagione da 19 gol) e B) saprà farlo anche in una big (qui i casi di gente che in provincia si è espressa benissimo salvo pori perdersi in una big sono innumerevoli).


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Gennaio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Niente da dire, impatta eccellente con la Serie A. Non è da tutti, poi ovviamente resta da vedere se A) si saprà ripetere (per dire, El Shaarawye a 20 anni fece una stagione da 19 gol) e B) saprà farlo anche in una big (qui i casi di gente che in provincia si è espressa benissimo salvo pori perdersi in una big sono innumerevoli).



tutto giusto, ma se si vogliono prendere potenziali futuri crack ormai così bisogna muoversi. Non siamo più il club che può prendere i fenomeni una volta esplosi. Ad esempio Milinkovic non è più roba per noi.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Gennaio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Centrocampista ceco di 23 anni appena compiuti, è la rivelazione della prima metà del campionato 17-18. Ha già messo a segno 6 reti e con l'arrivo di Oddo il suo rendimento è cresciuto esponenzialmente.



Giocatore molto interessante, mi ha colpito fin dalle prime partite con l'Udinese. Ha un sinistro educato, legge molto bene il gioco e ha un fisico possente. Calcia in modo preciso e pulito, per questo sta segnando così tanto. Però è anche abbastanza compassato nel gioco, un po' lento nello stretto, e gioca soltanto sul sinistro.

Bisogna vedere come evolverà perchè per giocare ad un livello superiore all'Udinese deve ancora migliorare molto.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Gennaio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> tutto giusto, ma se si vogliono prendere potenziali futuri crack ormai così bisogna muoversi. Non siamo più il club che può prendere i fenomeni una volta esplosi. Ad esempio Milinkovic non è più roba per noi.



Giusto, Barak va tenuto d'occhio come Jankto. Ma nessun paragone con Milinkovic-Savic, giocatore di un altro pianeta rispetto a Barak.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Gennaio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bravo, ma aspetterei ad esaltarlo. C'era già chi lo accostava a noi... Jankto è decisamente più pronto.



Sono due giocatori completamente diversi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusto, Barak va tenuto d'occhio come Jankto. Ma nessun paragone con Milinkovic-Savic, giocatore di un altro pianeta rispetto a Barak.



si ovvio, ma cmq qualche tempo fa anche Milinkovic sembrava avere dei buoni colpi, ma era impensabile diventasse il giocatore che è adesso. Per questo bisogna muoversi quando ancora si intravedono potenzialità e ancora non è roba per solo i top club mondo.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Gennaio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> si ovvio, ma cmq qualche tempo fa anche Milinkovic sembrava avere dei buoni colpi, ma era impensabile diventasse il giocatore che è adesso. Per questo bisogna muoversi quando ancora si intravedono potenzialità e ancora non è roba per solo i top club mondo.



Assolutamente, soprattutto va presidiato il calcio italiano almeno.

Però Milinkovic-Savic fin dalle primissime partite aveva lasciato intravedere mezzi fuori dal comune, quel mix di forza erculea e tocco raffinatissimo che hanno un giocatore su 10 milioni. In molti in verità scommisero fin da subito che fosse un potenziale fuoriclasse.

Barak è bravo, a me piace, ma non ha i colpi da fuoriclasse del serbo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Gennaio 2018)

Il cognome mi sa troppo di filo-comunista guerrafondaio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono due giocatori completamente diversi.



Appunto. 

A noi serve molto di più Jankto che Barak ad oggi.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Gennaio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Appunto.
> 
> A noi serve molto di più Jankto che Barak ad oggi.



Concordo, anche secondo me.

Inoltre Jankto ha doti importanti, sopra la media. Allungo da olimpionico, cambio di passo fenomenale, adattabile a più ruoli, e è un 96.
Barak deve invece giocare centrale e in una mediana folta che gli permetta di scivolare tra le linee, da dove può far male col suo sinistro. E' un pochino troppo lento e secondo me negli spazi stretti avrebbe difficoltà. E' un 94, dunque più maturo di Jankto.

Per me, Barak può essere un'alternativa preziosa e interessante per noi, Jankto invece ha gli ingredienti per imporsi anche in un club di prima fascia. Come interno sinistro penso che a noi farebbe fare un miglioramento immediato, in prospettiva potrebbe diventare un terzino di spinta da top club.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2018)

Tecnicamente può diventare pazzesco ma ha poco fisico secondo me, boh non saprei


----------

